# نخوة مروءة شرف



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما الفرق الدقيق بين الكلمات أعلاه وغيرها؟
انطباعي أو مجرد اجتهادي كالآتي:ـ
الشرف يؤثر على تعاملاتك عندما يغيب عنك الرقيب
المروءة كالشجاعة تقريبا لكن أكيد أن هناك ثمة فرق
النخوة تتعلق بالأهل والعشيرة وهي أقرب للغيرة​


----------

